# Wading this weekend



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Galveston/Freeport don't know where yet thinking west bay if anyone is interested let me know we can meet up. I'm probably going by myself and think I have some fish pinpointed on movement.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I met fellow 2cooler superman502 today and fished first spot we went to 0. Went to another spot I caught a 25" trout and Abe/Abraham caught a nice sand trout. I gave him my speck and left the spot with him saying he was going to fish more. Had a good time and made a new fishing acquaintance. If you got any pics feel free to post them, hope you caught a few more. 

Wsw wind was terrible and made fishing really really tough.


----------

